# Rimor Kat 7 paint colour code ????????????????



## joycey (Feb 17, 2011)

hi i am after the colour code for the bottom skirt on my motor home its a rimor cat 7 (2008 model) on a ford transit and i need the code fore the paint on the lower skirt,its a silvery brown colour,any ideas cheers alun


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Take the van to a good paint shop and they'll come out and read with a paint thing and tell you the colour, its a better way as it reads the colour you have now , not the colour it was when new, easy a ?

Dennis


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I used to have a Kentucky Camp similar to Rimor and i expect that the Rimor way of finishing will be the same. The colour on mine was a micro metalic and not to be found on any manufacturers colour code charts. However I took it to my friends paintshop and his painter mixed up paint which was a very good match so solved the problem. I wanted to keep the extra paint he created but this was not possible because it would not keep


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

*Rimor rear skirt and corner bumpers brand new*

Anyone want a brand new rear skirt with corners direct from Italy for a 2008 onwards I have one going begging, still in original packing price aaround £450 plus shipping if anyone is is need and does not want to wait for one from Italy.


----------

